
Amazon Is Working with Lawmakers to Counter Trump’s Immigration Order - jseliger
https://www.wsj.com/articles/amazon-is-working-with-lawmakers-to-counter-trumps-immigration-order-1485814300?mod=trending_now_3
======
jseliger
I have seen many comments on HN and Twitter criticizing Amazon (and Bezos) for
not speaking out. It is possible that the company (and Bezos) is taking action
that is not yet in the public eye.

